# Eclipses Visual Editor und Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit



## Archy (27. Jul 2004)

Hallo Community,
ich bin vor kurzem vom JBuilder auf Eclipse 3.0 umgestiegen und diesbezüglich googelnd habe ich dieses Forum gefunden 

Ich habe auch gleich eine erste Frage  :? 

Nutzt ihr auch den VE um Oberflächen zu designen?

Wenn nein, welche freien Alternativen gibt es, die bereits mit der Eclipse 3.0 funktionieren.

Wenn ja, läuft der VE bei euch auch so extrem langsam?
Da war der GUI Bilder vom JBuilder im gegensatz zum VE ein echter F1-Bolide.
An meinem Rechner kann es nicht liegen, ich habe einen P4 mit HyperThreading 3Ghz mit 1GB Ram.
Ist vielleicht eine Einstellung in den Eclipse Optionen falsch, die den VE so langsam machen?
Auch die ständig aufpoppenden Frames die der VE anscheinend braucht nerven eindeutig beim Arbeiten.

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus,
archy  :wink:


----------



## Isaac (27. Jul 2004)

Jo, das beste ist, selber machen. Keine IDE ist so stabil und durchsichtig wie die, die du selber programmiert hast. Um beim neuen "Mädchen Mädchen" Film zu bleiben, GUI Zusammenklicktools sind was für Rehstreichler  :wink: 


Du kannst den Arbeitsspeicher von Eclipse erhöhen mit dem Parameter –vmargs -Xmx512M 
Allerdings ignoriert Eclipse die angabe wenn davor der Path Parameter steht und es ist wieder bei 100MByte schluss mit lustig.


Vieleicht wirds damit etwas schneller.


----------



## Archy (27. Jul 2004)

Isaac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo, das beste ist, selber machen. Keine IDE ist so stabil und durchsichtig wie die, die du selber programmiert hast. Um beim neuen "Mädchen Mädchen" Film zu bleiben, GUI Zusammenklicktools sind was für Rehstreichler  :wink:


:shock: Du machst also alles zu Fuss? Tipst du dir da nicht beim Gridbaglayout die Finger wund?
Klar per hand geschriebene GUIs sind sauber und man kann besser strukturieren, aber der damit verbundene Zeitaufwand ist doch um einiges höher oder nicht?



			
				Isaac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst den Arbeitsspeicher von Eclipse erhöhen mit dem Parameter –vmargs -Xmx512M
> Allerdings ignoriert Eclipse die angabe wenn davor der Path Parameter steht und es ist wieder bei 100MByte schluss mit lustig.
> 
> Vieleicht wirds damit etwas schneller.



Ich werde es mal Probieren und hoffe, dass es zumindest ein wenig mehr speed für den VE gibt.
Der VE bekommt es meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht hin, die GUI vernünftig zu Rendern. Gerade, wenn man mit 
Layouts arbeitet scheint er zwischendurch einfach einzuschlafen. Die CPU ist dann "nicht" zu 100% belastet, dennoch
wird das Bild erst nach 50 Sek. richtig gezeichnet.


----------



## bygones (27. Jul 2004)

Archy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :shock: Du machst also alles zu Fuss? Tipst du dir da nicht beim Gridbaglayout die Finger wund?
> Klar per hand geschriebene GUIs sind sauber und man kann besser strukturieren, aber der damit verbundene Zeitaufwand ist doch um einiges höher oder nicht?


Warum finden alle das GBLayout so zeitaufwändig  ???:L 
ich schreibe meine GUIs auch per Hand und halte das in keiner Weise für zeitaufwändig ! Der Code ist strukturierter und leichter zugänglich - das bisschen Zeit das ich mir spare durch den Editor wird leicht wieder weggemacht wenn es ums warten des Programms geht !


----------



## Beni (27. Jul 2004)

Sobald man die 10 Argumente für ein GBLayout auswendig kann, ist man von Hand schneller als mit einer Klickorgie  :wink: 

Damit ich auch noch ein bisschen rumhacken darf:
Wenn man mal was nicht 0815-mässiges machen will, hat sowieso jeder GUI-Editor verloren. 8)

(haben wir Dich jetzt genug beeinflusst, um die Editoren zu löschen? :lol: )


----------



## Archy (28. Jul 2004)

hm, arbeiten hier wirklich so viele ohne designer? *kopfkratz*
ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob eclipse dann doch das richtige tool ist,
wenn ich nur code tippen will kann ich auch jedit nehmen  :lol: 

klar wenn man nur seine eigenen programme bearbeitet kennt man sich in seinem code aus.
wenn man aber nun von dem programmieralltag in einer entwicklerbude ausgeht muss man meist am code
vom kollegen arbeiten. da vereinfacht es ein designer ungemein, sich schnell im fremden code zu bewegen und änderungen an der oberfläche zu machen, ohne erst den code des kollegen vollständig studieren zu müssen.


----------



## Beni (29. Jul 2004)

Archy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob eclipse dann doch das richtige tool ist,


Ich kenne den jEdit nicht gut, aber nur weil man _ein_ Feature nicht benötigt, muss man nicht das ganze Tool aufgeben :wink:

Und auf Codevervollständigung, Referenzsuche, Untertypendeklarationensuche, und den Debugger (bei dem man den Code _während_ dem Debuggen verändern kann!), ... , würde ich doch ungern verzichten :bae:



			
				Archy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ohne erst den code des kollegen vollständig studieren zu müssen.


... besonders wenn der nichts dokumentiert  :roll:  :wink:  :lol:


----------

